# Size of does before birthing



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever noticed the belly on their prego does almost disappear just days before birthing? I have a doe due tomorrow and on Tuesday at first I thought she had had them because she looked slimer but there where no signs of babies but then when she stood up she looked like all the size had moved down toward the pelvis more and out towards the floor. I figure that it could be possible as the babies move to a better position. Will does canabalise their litter right after birth? Usually I hear of a doe doing it when the babies are a day or so old and a doe I had in the past canabalised half her litter but they where 24hrs old or more when she did.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have noticed that the belly moves down. Also I once spent two hours watching a doe I thought was in labour, because she was contracting, and it ends up she was just moving the bubs 'down' I guess, cos she slimmed a bit, and took another two days to have them! lol

Willow xx


----------

